# Security Group Warns Of Newly Discovered IE Flaw



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Internet security research group Secunia issued a warning Wednesday about a security vulnerability it says it has discovered within Microsoft's Internet Explorer Web browser. The flaw, which Secunia has ranked as "moderately critical," is found within Internet Explorer versions 5.01, 5.5, and 6, Secunia says in an advisory. 

http://www.informationweek.com/story/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=22103094


----------

